# Help with A2DP (BT audio streaming) RCD-510 and 9W2 in 2008 B6 Passat Wagon



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2001)

My car came with an RNS-500 and a voice-only bluetooth module without A2DP support. I recently decided to upgrade the headunit and the bluetooth module to enable me to use bluetooth audio streaming via A2DP. I use navigation on my phone, so I did not need nav built into my headunit. As a result I bought an RCD-510.

I have the 9w2 (version D) BT module and RCD-510 installed in my car and in the setup menu of the RCD-510 the option to enable BT streaming is enabled, however my phone only sees the 9W2 as a handsfree device - it does NOT see the A2DP profile at all. 

Could this be a wiring issue since the car did not originally come with any A2DP capabilities? If that is the case, is there a wiring harness that I need to purchase to replace what I have running between the headunit and bt module right now? I have my doubts as to whether that is the case since my phone doesnt see the A2DP profile at all, unless the 9W2 is smart enough to disable that profile if the wiring is not present.

Or, is this something I need a VAGCOM to accomplish? Thanks!


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

Bumping this, haing the same question myself. Couldnt find anything in VAGCOM, but I could be looking in the wrong place.


----------



## scooterabc (Aug 7, 2012)

sublimnl said:


> I have the 9w2 (version D) BT module and RCD-510 installed in my car and in the setup menu of the RCD-510 the option to enable BT streaming is enabled, however my phone only sees the 9W2 as a handsfree device - it does NOT see the A2DP profile at all.


 Here's your answer. Whereever you read that RDC-510 and 9W2 would support A2DP was not accurate. I read it at myturbodiesel.com and it might be correct for some applications, however it was not for mine. 

I have a 2010 Jetta (which means it has Mk 6 electronics in a Mk 5 body) and it came with a low-end VW radio and 9W2 bluetooth with a ceiling console. No steering wheel buttons at all. It worked, but I wanted streaming audio. So I read mtd.com and it said that 9W2 supported A2DP. Someone suggested that my low-end head unit didn't. So I bought a RCD-510 out of a 2012 VW and installed in. And guess what! No A2DP. So next I got the seller (who had removed his RCD-510 to install navigation instead) to take his 9W7 out of his car and we replaced my 9W2 with his 9W7. Then everything worked. Streaming audio, etc. 

I gave him back his 9W7 and ordered on from one of the forum guys and I'm happy as a clam now. 

This may be of no use to you however since 9W7 is not compatible with your year car (red MFD display). My best guess is that there is an incompatibility between the versions of your RCD-510 and your 9W2. But it is just a guess. What I can say for sure is that there is misinformation out there saying things work that only sometimes work. 

Sorry I can't be more help. If you are in S. Cal and want to borrow my 2010 9W2 to see if it does any better you are welcome to try it! 

Scott


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

9w2 only does. Calls 
9w3 only does streaming 
9w7 does both. 
I have a 9w7 for sale if you're interested.


----------

